Ask HN: How did you get the attention of the press when you launched? - faintofdart
======
hluska
I have a few tips:

1) I like the media and keep track of journalists. Part of this is getting to
know who is writing where (freelance and full-time) and what they're writing
about.

2) When I write pitches, I customize them to the individual writer. If you
send generic pitches, you've already lost.

3) I don't use the word 'exclusive'.

4) I treat a pitch like it costs the soul of my first born.

5) When I get coverage, I write a thank you note.

6) I'm always available to explain technical concepts in a languages
journalists understand. And, I never request credit.

Basically, know who you're pitching, write good pitches and don't be a dick.
Nobody got into journalism to serve as your personal marketing force.

------
danielvf
Perhaps not the answer you are looking for, but the super successful launches
I’ve seen have built press and public interest long before launch day.

I’ve never been a part of the marketing side, so I can’t tell you how, sadly.

